# AcousticSamples VTINES (Fender Rhodes) Review and Giveaway



## Mike Enjo (Feb 7, 2019)

Heya folks,

I'm a noob here, so if I've posted this in the wrong place please let me know!

I've posted a review on YouTube for AcousticSamples VTINES Fender Rhodes instrument - and am also giving everyone the opportunity to get a full AcousticSamples licence for free! Just check out the video for details


----------

